
Wikipedia Co-Founder Creates Alternative Wikipedia - fourstar
https://www.wired.com/story/everipedia-blockchain/
======
Tomte
Again?

Yes, it hurts that Jimmy Wales is famous and nearly nobody knows you.

But why should Everipedia achieve what Citizendium hasn‘t?

Oh, right. „Blockchain“.

------
arama471
So it looks like its starting off as a clone of Wikipedia but with less
features? They made it more modern looking (which is actually really quite
nice) but they did so by removing stuff like citations, which is really
important when anyone can edit the content (the ability to check the source
for a given statement is really nice).

In fact, how do they know which sources to remove from the references when
doing a large edit of a page? Does the editor have to go through all the
references and figure out exactly which statements depended on which
reference? Or is there just a "any reference is a good reference" policy and
once added to an article they stay there forever?

Also the reference section allows people to vote on references? Why?

Also no random article button.

